# church in Toronto



## bill c. (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello,
My wife and I are planning a trip to Toronto, Ont. in the spring. Could anyone recommend a good church there?
Thanks


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2005)

All I know is stay away from the one at the air port


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 29, 2005)

RPCNA church in the area: http://reformedpresbyterian.org/cong_db.php?id=37

There is an OPC church, but unless you speak in tongues, you can't go there.




(the specific tongue is _Portuguese_  )


----------



## JohnV (Dec 29, 2005)

My son goes to the RPCNA church there. Rev. Kiernan Stringer is the pastor there. I can put you in touch with my son, and he can direct you. I haven't been there since they moved their place of worship.


----------



## bill c. (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks. Yes I plan to stay away from the Vineyard. The website for Living Hope is very nice, we'll chekc it out when in Toronto.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 30, 2005)

I highly recommend Knox Church in downtown Toronto. It's at the corner of Spadina and Harbord. www.knoxtoronto.org


----------



## jcissaviour (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I am from Toronto and I am attending Grace Fellowship church. Check out the website and listen to sermons at www.gfcto.com. To God be the 
Glory!


----------

